# Imprimir calco con fondo transparente para paneles



## Neodymio (Abr 6, 2012)

Hola, estuve averiguando bastante sobre métodos para imprimir textos y/o referencias en los frentes de los paneles pero se ve que no es tan fácil. 
Compré unas hojas transparentes autoadhesivas imprimibles pero son bastante caras (AR$2.5 c/u A4) y difíciles de conseguir, sin embargo encontré un método bastante simple, rápido y en especial súper barato (no quedan woooo pero para algo personal creo que anda bien)

Materiales: 
-Cinta scotch
-Impresión láser o fotocopia en papel común.

Primero: se debe imprimir el texto, foto, lo que quieras, sobre el papel con una impresora láser o hacerle una fotocopia, como ocurre cuando se quiere hacer una termotransferencia, no se debe usar inkjet.

Segundo: se recorta la imagen dejando la mínima cantidad de papel blanco en los bordes.

Tercero: Recortar un trozo de cinta scotch bien prolijo y tratar de que cuando se saca la tira del rollo, no se haga de a tramos (cuando se oye el "trac trac" se forman líneas que manchan la cinta, si se hace de un tirón no quedan líneas)

Cuarto: Pegar la hoja del lado del tóner en la cinta scotch del lado del pegamento y pasarle la uña para que se adhiera bien.

Quinto: colocar debajo de un chorro de agua tibia/caliente para que afloje el papel y pasarle la yema de los dedos ayudándose con las uñas para quitar ABSOLUTAMENTE todo el papel, si queda algo de blanco luego se verá al secar. El tercer paso juega un papel importante ya que el hecho de pasarle la uña en el lomo del papel hace que no se despegue la tinta al frotar las letras.

Sexto: Secar con secador de pelos, no al aire. Por qué? Si se deja al aire se forman gotas que luego dejan manchas blancas en la cinta

Séptimo: Pegar donde desees e ir sacando las las burbujas que quedan.

Fotos hechas recién

Espero que les sea útil y les queden bien! Y recuerden que como todo, el esmero viene de la mano con la calidad.

Aclaro que en las fotos se ve la cinta scotch angosta, la foto final es con cinta ancha por eso la mancha blanca se ve alejada del texto, recomiendo la ancha porque tiene más área de pegamento y si tenés que poner un texto alrededor de un pote o plug, la podés perforar y queda la cinta abrazando el agujero del pote/plug


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2012)

Interesante método.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2012)

Bastante interesante ... mucho laburo para mi gusto, pero queda muy bien!

PD: Te parecen caras a $2.50?   La última que compré acá me costó $7


----------



## Neodymio (Abr 7, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Bastante interesante ... mucho laburo para mi gusto, pero queda muy bien!
> 
> PD: Te parecen caras a $2.50?   La última que compré acá me costó $7



Es que la mínima venta eran 20 hojas
En cuanto a dificultad, es mas fácil que hacer un pcb con la plancha!!!
Es un placer sacar la hoja en 10 segundos y que quede el toner pegado como por arte de magia, encima no se sale.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 8, 2012)

Muy interesante Neodymio. Anotado para futuros proyectos.

Saludos al foro.


----------

